# Off the course



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

Thought it may be interesting to see how diverse a group of people golfers are.What do you do to support your addiction????
I am a co-owner of a design build general contractor.My duties are as supervisor of our steel fabrication shop.We employee from 120 to 200 people depending on the season and economic state of the industry. I think we may be amazed by the different varieties of folks who love this damn game.Please post away....


----------



## Hacker AL (Sep 24, 2011)

OK......... Maybe not.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'm a retail interior architect.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm a motor mechanic studying to be a mechanical engineer


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Service Manager with 18 engineers + support staff, covering northern UK working in hospitals. The equipment is anaesthetic machines, intensive care ventilators, incubators & patient monitors.

Outside of work its family and golf. If it wasn't golf it would be going to watch soccer and rugby. Mrs Hobbit and I get to some soccer matches but Barbara works Saturday and I golf, so its evening matches. I watch most sports, and when younger played most of them too.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I retired from a paper/lumber/real estate/home building/ mortgage products company a few years ago. I was their EPA/CSI guy when we parted company. Occasionally I now build one or two custom homes a year for folks who want to do the owner/builder thing. Right now I am working a 9 month seasonal contract with the Nevada State Parks System. I was roped into that gig by a golfing buddy. This time next year, after my wife gets a few work things settled, I plan to become a full time RVing golfer. :thumbsup:


----------



## twoputt (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a Quality Control Rep for a major composites manufacturing facility. We make it all, from aerospace, military and even recreational material. Etc.. Golf club, hockey sticks, helicopter rotors.


----------

